# Hello from Jess



## jessica hart (Aug 20, 2008)

HI, I registered a little while ago, occasionally look in, but as I'm about to ask a question I thought I ought to do an into...

Short into  - I'm Jess, early 40s, Southern UK, MAC addict, fashionista, and (mostly) a nice person.

Long into  - I'm Jess, early 40s, Southern UK, MAC addict, fashionista, and (mostly) a nice person - oh, yes, and I'm trans....  the latter posts a few challenges on the makeup front - hiding facial hair whilst the laser and electro does its thing, the second being I first held a makeup brush in my hand about 4 months shy of my 40th birthday - so compared to all you girls who've been doing it since childhood I'm on a steep learning curve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I have had a number of makeup lessons over the last 18 months rather than stumble along blindly and I can make a reasonable hash or my face these days, and even discriminate between a toned down day look and a heavier night look - so I must have learned something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyway, please be gentle with me - I am a mere beginner.

Anyway, off to post a question on foundation now...


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 20, 2008)

hey jessica welcome


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome!  Glad to have you here.  It's a great site with loads of wonderful people. 

I think it's fab that you have discovered the joy of makeup ;-)  It's good fun, isn't it?


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 20, 2008)

totally check out the fotds---ive not been wearing makeup since childhood (for serious nearly daily wear its been...um i guess a year and a half?) anyways i've found this place to be wicked awesome for fotds concerning colour combos and techniques (videos or just regular tutorials).

Welcome and have fun!!!


----------

